# Glass door runners..



## Dan1992 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey guys and girls.. 
Was wondering if anyone knows where to get the runners for vivarium doors from? Tried ebay but nothing.. 
Cheers 
Dan : victory:


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

viv builder.


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

search for a forum member called 

lotus nuts - he supplies them cheaper and to any length needed really.

hope this helps

Ian


----------



## Amistal (Sep 3, 2007)

*B And Q*

BnQ they have some otherwise local reptile shops normally store them


----------



## Leo-Lover (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi I got mine from MarkandWend and finger grips too: victory:


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-supplies/99710-diy-vivarium.html


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Lotus Nut or markandwend on here both sell them - proper ones too with the little raised ridge for smoother sliding doors!!!


----------

